# How's that garden going ?



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Just wondering how your garden's are comeing along ? We've got Turnip's everywhere !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ours was coming along yesterday with a snorkle  It was completely under water for a while yesterday


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got golfball sized tomatoes and my beans are blooming. 9" rain will probably help.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine grew 1" taller after all that rain...all looking good today.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> Ours was coming along yesterday with a snorkle  It was completely under water for a while yesterday


 :rotfl: rs


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool weather plants, e.g. potatoes, onions, broc, etc. doing great....but the warm weather plants are going a bit slow, tomatoes, green beans, and corn and I haven't planted the hot weather plants yet. Its been kind of a cool spring thus far around here.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

"harvested" our first strawberry yesterday from the garden. Decided on going small only a 6x8' garden with tomatos, beans, squash, carrots, bell peppers, and onions...had a few bugs early on but it seems like they are growing well now. We built a raised bed so the 9" of rain we had didn't phase the "crops".

I planted some japs and nanner peppers in the flower garden, not sure how well those will do but they look good so far.

Also have a lemon and tangelo tree that are doing well, but were young so probably won't produce fruit until later summer or next year. Same with the 2 native pecans I planted over the winter, though they have really taken off since being shocked by all the cold weather.


----------

